# Do Squirrels Have Worms In May?



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Since my son found out that May is squirrel season, he wants me to take him on his first squirrel hunt. I was telling an old timer that I was going to take him and he told me that squirrels have worms in the summer months. Is he right about that? Have never heard that before. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Squirrels*

I have never seen worms in squirrels, and I have killed many squirrels during the summer. There is no season (or at least there wasn't) on them where I hunt. Rabbits will have worms, maybe that is what he was thinking.
Good luck, get that youngun outside with a gun!
BB


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

squirrels can carry intestinal round worms just like your dog or cat can, and these are caused by other blood sucking parasites like fleas and ticks.

almost all animals have worms or parasites of some kind in or on their body somewhere (even you), but you just don't know it. if you enjoy eating rodents, cook them properly and you will kill 99% of all the parasites.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

every living thing has worms of some kind. As MC said cook it good and eat! Heck look at the mid summer trout worms, You still eat those right?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Mosquito's carry several kinds of worms too.. In case you forgot..
when in Doubt...DEEP FRY IT..

Oxx..


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

LoL so true Oxbow. I know everything has some kinda worms. Didn't know if he was talking like rabbits in the summer kinda thing. Just wondering cause I am starting to crave some squirrel dumplings.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

rkerhs409 said:


> Since my son found out that May is squirrel season, he wants me to take him on his first squirrel hunt. I was telling an old timer that I was going to take him and he told me that squirrels have worms in the summer months. Is he right about that? Have never heard that before.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert


YEAH!!! But, they don't eat much..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's a tree rat..., lol.

TH


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

HMMMMMMMMM. squirrels thads good eats yeah.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

MMMMMMM!!! Squirrel dumplins!!!

You shouldn't have any problems with worms in the summer, but I agree with Ox, when in doubt deep fry those little bastads!!!


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Never saw worms in squirrels, not the meat anyway. Most of our squirrel hunting is done in the summer, right up to a month from deer season. I'll be glad when I can take my son squirrel hunting with me, I've already got him a shotgun and a .22 and he just turned 2.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Hmm, seem to recall a similar conversation about worms and rabbits:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107273&highlight=rabbit+worms

I think the general consensus is some guys acted like little girls when it came to worms in their game, and others would eat just about anything!:walkingsm


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm sure what he's talking about is what we used to call "whools" when I lived in mississippi .. they are a grayish white worm that lives under their skin .. i'm sure it's some sort of fly larve or something but i have no idea what they are really called other than "whools" .. and i'm sure i'm not even spelling it right as it's only what i;ve heard them called .. i've never read it anywhere

But any way they are a nasty looking worm that you'll feel and see when you're skinning them .. we just cut them out and ate them anyway ... but if you wait until winter .. you won't find them in the first place


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

here .. i found a fun link with lots of Worm infested squirrel eye candy...

althought I've never seen any as bad a some of the ones on this site .. normaly they just had a knot or 2 under their skin that you didn't know was there till you ground check them

http://botfly.ifas.ufl.edu/ABOTFLY/overview.htm


----------



## HiTek Redneck (Jan 18, 2007)

Free Loader, I was about to post the same thing. I'm from Mississippi also and I remember being told that they always had whools( or however you spell it) until we had the first frost. My Dad and Grandfather wouldn't eat one killed before the first frost.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Dats, why we waited too shoot rabbit after 1st frost in Winnie my kuz and family would come from LA. and we had some fun.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I do most of my squirrel hunting during the winter cause there are fewer leaves on the trees. But I have shot many during the May season and can't recall every seeing any with worms.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> squirrels can carry intestinal round worms just like your dog or cat can, and these are caused by other blood sucking parasites like fleas and ticks.
> 
> almost all animals have worms or parasites of some kind in or on their body somewhere (even you), but you just don't know it. if you enjoy eating rodents, cook them properly and you will kill 99% of all the parasites.


LMAO! Me, I prefer the much more palletable and higher class nutria rat, myself.


----------

